# Grizzly Micro lathe



## Bishop (Dec 16, 2014)

I own a Unimat 3 lathe with almost every attachment, the problem is that some PO took a grinder to the back way and really made a mess of the lathe bed. While looking around online I noticed that the new Grizzly G0745 micro lathe appears to use identical castings for the lathe bed as my unimat. Having been looking for a used lathe bed for a couple of years and only finding one on eBay that I lost out too I'm thinking I would like to buy this bed from Grizzly and see if I can make it work or maybe its just a perfect match? 

Living in canada I can't get grizzly to ship to me so I have two favours to ask. If anyone has this lathe could you measure the bed so I can compare it to my unimat and would anyone close to a grizzly store be willing to ship the bed to me if I paid them for it and the shipping ahead of time? I would like to try and convert the little unimat to cnc control not because I need too but I thought it would be a fun project and with the size of the lathe it could travel with me and a laptop when I work out of town. 





Thanks
Shawn

EDIT: apparently I was wrong about Grizzly shipping to Canada, looks like I can have the part shipped no problem. I guess if anyone can confirm the bed dimensions that would be great. Now I'm thinking about ordering the whole lathe as I would need to replace the motor on my unimat anyways, I might be able to sell a few accessories like the threading attachment and full set of followers to cover the costs somewhat?


----------



## pebbleworm (Dec 16, 2014)

Poseidon made a Unimat 3 clone and the parts interchanged with the real thing- the US distributors closed up about 15 years ago and sold the remaining stock off cheap, but I think they are still in business in Taiwan so the Grizzly could be the same.  The parts list and manual are available at Grizzly so you can compare them.  Have you asked at the Unimat and Unimat 3 yahoo groups?


----------



## pebbleworm (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking more closely, this lathe is a Sieg C zero, NOT a Taiwan Unimat 3/4 clone:
http://www.siegind.com/products_detail/&productId=e2487766-a1b4-4a47-a968-ea4453dcb59f.html
The bed is a little shorter and their are probably other differences as well.  Still, I'm glad to see another tabletop lathe available.


----------

